# My first bottle I ever dug



## melikapoisons (Aug 26, 2010)

_This was my first bottle I ever dug up about 14 years ago and let me tell you I was hook .this is a sample bottle that says Dr.HS THATCHER'S CHOLERA MIXTURE CHATTANOOGA, TENN any help on pricing this bottle would be greatly appreciated I have never seen another one at any shows and only seen one on the web and it was a pore sample the one I have is in remarkable shape for a bottle that is over a hundred years old no stains ,nicks ,scratches.thanks for any help._


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't sell your first bottle! Even I know that. It should be priceless to you.


----------



## glass man (Aug 26, 2010)

COOL! SEEN LOTS OF THATCHERS,SOME VERY COMMON,BUT HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS ONE BEFORE! NO IDEA OF VALUE...BUT A GREAT BOTTLE! JAMIE


----------



## melikapoisons (Aug 26, 2010)

I would never sell my first bottle just curious because I can't find any info I plan on being buried with it .


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Carlton,

 That's a bottle with lots'a character and mould venting texture, it appears. Could'ya take some more photos of that guy in natural light, mebbe?  Thacher was a prolific producer of 'medicines.'






 "Your bottle is a product of the Thacher (no second "t") Medicine Co. of Chattanooga.  The Liver and Blood syrup was their best seller.  Among the other products produced by this company are, Thacher's Cholera Mixture, Thacher's Instant Relief, Thacher's Improved Liver pills, thacher's Uterina, Thacher's White Pine Cough Syrup and Thacher's Worm Syrup.  The business began in the 1890s as far as I can tell and continued well into the 20th century.  The Blood and Liver syrup comes in a sample size (shown at left) as well as larger bottles.  I have seen the samples in amber, green and clear. Digger" Thanks to John Odell.

 He had some trouble with the Feds in the wake of the Pure Food & Drug Act. There, an interesting report on him being apparently unable to Regulate the proportions of alcohol and morphine in his Cholera Mixture and the amount of alcohol and opium in the ever popular, "Dr. Thacher's Amber Injection" labelled, "Cures Gonorrhea in 3 days. Syringe with bottle ready to use." The U.S. Bureau of Chemistry, in 1913, takes him to task over here. I had never heard of "Gleet" before I started learning about antique bottles.

 There's a sales record of this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "is a wonderful cure/medicine for cholera. It is not so common as the other thacher bottles. It is in a honey amber(see pics) , 4 sided and 3 and 1/4 inches tall.It has an applied top and has embossing of; Dr. H.S. Thacher's cholera mixture Chattanooga,Tenn.. It has some light surface scratches,and a small burst bubble on the corner of one base.The glass is uneven, and a really nice old bottle.T is a diamond embossed on the base" From.

 The A.M.A.  were not fans of the Cholera Mixture or Amber Injection either, and went after him in the 1st edition of _Nostrums and Quackery_ from 1921.

 There's a large advertisement for his "Liver and Blood Syrup" under the heading "Do you Need a Medicine?" from this issue of The Breckenridge News of September 28, 1904.

 Matt/GuntherHess has 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 in his Dr. Thacher collection in the great Medicine Nexus.


----------



## melikapoisons (Aug 27, 2010)

I will take some better pictures and post them thanks for all the information


----------



## melikapoisons (Aug 27, 2010)

*Here is a better picture of the Thatcher bottle I took this pic outside ,and also the diamond on the bottom of my bottle has a C in it.*


----------

